# Reptile based pick up lines



## Umbral (Feb 8, 2012)

Just for fun....

My line isnt working so I thought I'd ask for tips.

Im using "I keep herps" it just isnt working for me!


----------



## saximus (Feb 8, 2012)

Wanna see my python? It's almost six feet long...


----------



## abnrmal91 (Feb 8, 2012)

this thread wont last but should be interesting lol


----------



## Umbral (Feb 8, 2012)

I like the idea, however that could scare them away. Want to come home and stroke my lizard? may work though...


----------



## thomasssss (Feb 8, 2012)

getting the pick up lines ready for the expo on the weekend are we


----------



## Umbral (Feb 8, 2012)

Nah, I work at Hope Estate and will be working the Rod Stewart concert  
What about, want to see my python... it has spots?


----------



## saximus (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm not sure they'd appreciate that one Umbral


----------



## abnrmal91 (Feb 8, 2012)

Umbral said:


> Nah, I work at Hope Estate and will be working the Rod Stewart concert
> What about, want to see my python... it has spots?



So you will be trying for a cougar then?


----------



## Umbral (Feb 8, 2012)

My fiancee works there too and I'd be coming out with black and blue spots if I tried on anyone lol


----------



## JungleManSam (Feb 8, 2012)

"I keep heaps of pets, I have one of the rarest species in the world....the trouser snake, you might want to come back to mine and check it out"


----------



## Umbral (Feb 8, 2012)

How about... If your not interested in me at least come home and look at my 5 yr old.... hes 8ft!


----------



## Boidae (Feb 8, 2012)

I'd edit that last comment Umbral, the mods may not approve of it..


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Feb 8, 2012)

I said it in another thread but what the heck
" I've had crabs, but i'd rather herps"
"Wanna come back and see my frillies?"


----------



## Erebos (Feb 8, 2012)

You need to carry around a Pygmy python in your pocket and say wanna see my Pygmy python. Then you have a choice of what to whip out depending on the girls response. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## dihsmaj (Feb 8, 2012)

Wanna stroke my snake?


----------



## snakeluvver (Feb 8, 2012)

Want to see my herps?
Wait no crap.


----------



## Fuscus (Feb 8, 2012)

_With python around neck to cutie with rat/dog_ : *Do you want that? 
*NOTE: so far has not been effective


----------



## MathewB (Feb 8, 2012)

I have a bearded dragon.....Am I getting lucky?


----------



## dihsmaj (Feb 8, 2012)

Lick my Tiliqua?


----------



## Sir_Hiss (Feb 8, 2012)

When I'm drunk alone late at night I like to handle my snake, but it'd be more fun if I had someone to do it with me.


----------



## Jake007 (Feb 9, 2012)

"just be careful my snake is a bit nippy to nite"


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Feb 9, 2012)

Yeah, saying "Want to see my Childrens python?" 'seductively' generally doesn't go down too well :/ I have no idea why...

"Come back to my place and I'll show you my Smooth Knob...tailed geckos."
"Want to see my Bearded Dragon? He may look small now but once he puffs himself up he's pretty impressive  "

Oh how wrong this is............


----------



## Defective (Feb 9, 2012)

want a bite?


----------



## mad_at_arms (Feb 9, 2012)

How about we go back to yours and then we can shed your levis?

Hi my name is Iguana iglesias.....


----------



## KingSirloin (Feb 9, 2012)

Tell them you can manufacture your own diamonds.......


----------



## MesseNoire (Feb 9, 2012)

I swear it's not a rash!!!
It's just scincoides.


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 9, 2012)

Umbral said:


> Just for fun....
> 
> My line isnt working so I thought I'd ask for tips.
> 
> Im using "I keep herps" it just isnt working for me!



That's better than "I've got herps" lol

Is that a bhp in your pocket or are you just happy to see me?


----------



## Mitchell1995 (Feb 9, 2012)

I've got a 5kg diamond.....python


----------



## Sissy (Feb 12, 2012)

Refer to previous " you want to stroke my python"

hmmmm, but be careful it might bite! lol... (jungle joke)


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 12, 2012)

my snake gets out of hand some times and needs a box to hide in


----------

